# F/FA body types



## mathfa (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm just curious about what the breakdown looks like here. Feel free to vote regardless of gender, as long as you are a fat admirer. My hunch is that this will look roughly like the general population, maybe a little bit heavier.


----------



## luckyfa (Aug 13, 2021)

Great poll. I am curious about the results as well. Wondering how many fit/muscular FAs are out there.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 13, 2021)

Average. Technically overweight BMI (28), but slightly above average fitness level. So I normally say I'm about average.


----------



## mathfa (Aug 14, 2021)

I by the way am technically underweight (BMI 18.4). Not super muscular despite my best efforts.


----------

